# audiopipe quite



## quadlover489 (Feb 10, 2010)

i built a audiopipe and i used a pyramid PB-110px amp and 2 6.5" jbl marine speakers and i have my ipod touch hooked up to it and it is really quite i hear all these ppl talkin about the 240 watt amps being loud what am i doin wrong


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The amplifier has a gain control, what is yours set at? We typically set them at 75% or turn the screw all the way to the left then back to the right 3/4 of the way to wide open. Going all the way open will invite distortion at higher volumes and result in blown speakers down the road.

your ipod may have a volume limit set on it, it should be in the settings somewhere on my iphone its settings->ipod->volume limit


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

also on the ipod settings..in the EQ..put the bass reducer settin..it helps alot to get loud without distortion


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like your gain is too low


----------



## JesterJ85 (May 17, 2010)

I was helping Quadlover and the Amp is at 80% and the IPod is maxed out and its still really quite. Do you think it might be the Speakers?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

what ohm rating are the speakers? if they're 8 ohm you should wire them together and hook them to the left positive right negative on the speaker outputs. This will put them at a 4 ohm load and should increase the volume... If they're 4 ohm speakers don't do this as that amp wont like a 2 ohm load long.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Bridge the speakers if they are 8ohm. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JesterJ85 (May 17, 2010)

Ok ill check them out when i get home and see how it works and let you know what happens.


----------



## JesterJ85 (May 17, 2010)

They are 4ohm JBL MS6200 Marine Speakers.


----------



## quadlover489 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks everyone for yalls help i dunno what ive done wrong they are 4 ohm speakers a 240 watt amp with gain turned up and ipod volume maxed out i just dont know what iv done wrong i dunno where to start if its the speakers or amp but with the fourwheeler at idle u can barely hear it and its stock exhaust something cant be right


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check you volume limit on your iPod in your settings


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

hp488 said:


> Check you volume limit on your iPod in your settings


x2 ..
I had this problem on my Ipod when I first bought it used. It was soo low when I played it in my truck. Tweak the settings and your golden.


----------



## quadlover489 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok my settings are maxed out like volume wise i but today i went and got 2 6X9s i used to have in my truck and hooked em up and its loud as crap so im guessing i just got some bad marine speakers so ima try to get some new speakers and try it again thanks guys


----------

